# i have no funds



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

hi 
my sis have no funds to show in her account, what she do ????

she got ITA from Saskatchewan OID


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

She won’t get her visa unless she can prove she OWNS sufficient non-borrowed funds in her account(s).


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

auld yin said:


> she won’t get her visa unless she can prove she owns sufficient non-borrowed funds in her account(s).


any solution for her ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JAGJITJATT said:


> any solution for her ?


Save money!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How is she going to survive without money anyhow? Settling in as a new immigrant isn't cheap. You'll have to pay deposits everywhere as you don't have any credit score or credit history. They may ask you for 3 to 6 months rent up front. And you may not be able to find a job soon as you don't have "Canadian experience" (sorry, very frustrating at times, but it's a Big Thing for Canadians ;-) ), may not speak the language well enough, have no professional network that can help you land a job, pay $$$ for car insurance (and cash for the car as you don't have a positive credit score or history), etc.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JAGJITJATT said:


> hi
> my sis have no funds to show in her account, what she do ????
> 
> she got ITA from Saskatchewan OID


As mentioned - how does she expect to survive here without money? The fact that she even tried to emigrate here knowing that she had no money was, quite frankly, idiotic.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

*show saving account funds*

Hi 

I want to show my saving account funds for immigration to Canada .
please tell me that what are the documents i have to collect from my bank?
like bank account statement or only bank letter stating my funds in that letter is sufficient?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the Government of Canada website say about this?

They're the ones who will process your application, so it's only logical that you depend on the information on their website over comments made on an anonymous third party message board... you have no recourse if the information you get, other than on the Government of Canada website is incorrect and you act upon it and are refused a visa.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the Government of Canada website say about this?
> 
> They're the ones who will process your application, so it's only logical that you depend on the information on their website over comments made on an anonymous third party message board... you have no recourse if the information you get, other than on the Government of Canada website is incorrect and you act upon it and are refused a visa.


bank account statement sufficient?

or

only bank letter stating my funds in that letter is sufficient?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please read my previous answer (post #2).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JAGJITJATT said:


> bank account statement sufficient?
> 
> or
> 
> only bank letter stating my funds in that letter is sufficient?


Did you even bother to read the post you were replying to????


----------

